# Damn Cold But Fish Dinner Was Good



## CUL8R (Jul 20, 2009)

So, my baby girl, Sunsetter, and I got tired of sitting at her house watching movies while it has been so cold outside. Only so many movies you can watch. She bought me a new beach cart for Christmas and it needed some sand on the wheels. Screw the cold and she wants to go fishing.

Bought some fresh shrimp, make some pomp rigs and loaded up around 11:30a this morning to hopefully catch some whiting and maybe a redfish in the surf. Got to the first parking lot at Portafino with a very easy tow of all rods, tackle, bag full of sweaters and hopes of fresh fish for dinner. Fished the surf for a few hours in a deep rut and never lost a bait. Then went to Sikes and tried it there but only one small puffer fish.

Found the fish at Maria's Seafood using greenbacks for bait. Fresh, fried mullet, potatos and onions and Amanda made a fresh batch of chocolate brownies. Doesn't get any better....


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

You got a trooper there! At least you gave it a whirl. You never know unless you go.


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

When it's cold it's real cold in FL. People think it doesn't get cold in FL. All the wind off the water will chill you to the bone.

Y'all are braver than me going out there.


----------



## jonscott8 (Jan 18, 2015)

Well played Dad.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Great Report......


----------



## Lawdog88 (Oct 9, 2009)

Fun times, Dad. Good job !

And I too have noticed that greenbacks bait will work pretty much all the time, when all the others do not.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

A for effort ! :thumbup:


----------



## RMS (Dec 9, 2008)

Yes indeed!!


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Good on both of ya'. The water looks gorgeous.


----------



## CUL8R (Jul 20, 2009)

Sunsetter thanks you for the compliments referring to me as someone who could be her dad. Do I look that old? Come on guys, she is my girlfriend.


----------



## BIGDUCK (Jun 15, 2017)

Good effort buddy!


----------



## sbrettphill (Aug 21, 2016)

If/when I ever have a daughter it would be awesome if she liked fishing then cooked my catch! JJ ? I could tell that was your girlfriend.


----------



## Chechem (Mar 20, 2016)

Girlfriend, eh? Well if you ever marry her, get "fishing" in the prenup.

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## CUL8R (Jul 20, 2009)

No prenup needed. The last one took everything I had ;o) She is the one who encourages me to get out and go fishing. When it's cold I want to sit inside. She tells me to get off my ass, load the truck and we are going fishing. A woman that loves to fish, baits her own hook, takes her fish off the line, one hell of a cook, great mom and has many other great talents is a keeper. 

And before you ask she doesn't have any sisters.... HA!


----------



## Geno (Mar 23, 2017)

Good job! My son won't even get out in this nasty weather.


----------

